
What’s the deal with AirPower? - bluedino
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/06/13/airpower-claim-chowder
======
LeoPanthera
It's tempting to speculate that they're having difficulty with the technology,
but "iMessage in the cloud" was also announced at WWDC 2017, and was released
just days before WWDC 2018, so it is (perhaps?) more likely that Apple is
having more systemic problems internally developing things.

~~~
akmarinov
Same thing with the HomePod, it was announced in June and then it was shipped
8 months later.

------
jonny_eh
Couldn't this post have just been a tweet?

